# Carro a control remoto



## chuyichan

Hola: tengo 15 años y me esta interesando mucho la robotica y todo es.
Pero nunca he hecho un proyecto de interes.
Por eso me gustaria iniciar con un carro a control remoto, nada complejo ni muy sofisticado, pero si algo que valga la pena.
Pero no tengo ni la menor idea de como empezar, por eso queria saber si alguien me podia dar asesoria o darme consejos lo que sea es bueno para empezar.
Gracias y espero que me ayuden.


----------



## ArturoGP

Que tal chuyichan, mira, puedes usa los CI LM1871(transmisor) y el LM1872(receptor), para ver sus caracteristicas y sus conexiones entra en: www.alldatasheet.com  coloca la matricula de los CI en el buscador.

Otra opcion mas sencilla pero mas costosa seria que uses los CI y modulos: HT12E, HT12D, RSW-371, TWS-BS3, los cuales tambien puedes consultar en la pagina anterior.

Saludos


----------



## manu

no lo digo por ofenderte pero ya que dices que no tienes ni idea de como hacerlo seria mejor que primero le hecharas un vistaso a las cosas basicas como por ejemplo componentes y algo de pcb es mejor que empieses por algo mas sencillo.

MFGM.

suerte.


----------



## Randy

mira los integrados 1872 aparte de ser muy escasos, como al parecer eres pincipiante se va a complicar mucho, bueno tal vez estoy exagerando (el leon cre que todos son de su condicion) 

Sugiero que compres los modulos RF , y los decodificadores 
el precio de los modulos es de 125 pesos aprox. y el de los decodificadores es de 20

www.robodacta.com

la ventaja de esto es que puedes armara otro modulo en el que tu solo lo conecteas al carrito ( esto ultimo no se entiende pero pregunta )

o la idea de que compres un carrito y lo desarmes tambien me parece buena.
X

saludos


----------



## triple vic

otra pregunta  debo tener un programa espescial para la pc para poder controlar el carito? como se llama el programa?


mucha gracias por tu información


----------



## microbitoz

Puedes utiliizar leguajes de programación como el C++, pascal, y utilizar los puertos de la computadora o si quieres puedes usar el VisSim (progamación en bloques, es mas sencilla), pero requieres un DSP, pero si eres principiante, puede ser algo difícil. Te aconsejo empezar poco a poco, primero construye tu carrito, puedes utilizar un control remoto con un cable y varios switches, luego lo"evolucionas" cuando conozacas o hayas investigado sobre los transmisores, de un canal, luego de varios canales y así hasta que logres tu objetivo.

Es mas, se me ocurre otra cosa, puedes utilizar como control remoto una lámpara, solo conecta dos fotorresistencias a unos transistores y a dos motores, cada que incidas luz sobre un LDR (fotorresistencia), debe de girar una rueda, y cuando ilumines los dos vanza hacia adelante (giran las dos ruedas). Te aseguro que es mas llamativo ese proyecto y un poco más sencillo para que te vallas familiarizando con la electónica.

Yo hice ese proyecto en ingeniería pero controlado con un pic, pero no es necesario colocoarlo y funciona a la perfección solo con los LDR.

De cualquier forma... Inténtalo! yo empecé con un motor, una pila y una caja de cartón con ruedas... ojalá te sirva de algo.

Y no te desesperes, poco a poco vas a ir mejorando tu robot. 

Saludos y Suerte!


----------



## triple vic

muchas gracias por tus consejos voy a tratar de hacer el proyecto de la lampara de control remoto si tengo alguna pregunta no dudare en preguntarte 


saludos!!!


----------



## microbitoz

Ok! Suerte con el carro! solo ten cuidado de colocar bien los sensores para que pueda girar hacia donde tu quieras cuando los ilumines o cuando se lo indiques con el "control remoto" (la lámpara... jajaja!).

Saludos!


----------

